# Oat cakes



## Pete H (Mar 13, 2014)

Just wondered, are oak cakes a healthy option to eating bread ? A delivery guy just came in the shop and told me about them, apparently they love them round the stoke area and said he eats them instead of bread, said he will bring me some next week to try.... Wondered if you guys had tried them .


----------



## Redkite (Mar 13, 2014)

Never heard of them Pete.  Or do you mean oat cakes?  I'm not trying to be funny, as for all I know there may be a product out there made from ground up acorns??  If you did mean oat cakes, they are an alternative to crispbreads or even bread, and one on its own would have less carb than one slice of bread.  It depends how many you eat of course!  They are lower GI so cause a slower rise in blood glucose than bread.


----------



## Pete H (Mar 13, 2014)

Redkite said:


> Never heard of them Pete.  Or do you mean oat cakes?  I'm not trying to be funny, as for all I know there may be a product out there made from ground up acorns??  If you did mean oat cakes, they are an alternative to crispbreads or even bread, and one on its own would have less carb than one slice of bread.  It depends how many you eat of course!  They are lower GI so cause a slower rise in blood glucose than bread.


Sorry that's me.... Oat....


----------



## HERE TINTIN (Mar 13, 2014)

Oat cakes are a much healthier option Peye. They are very popular in Scotland, they may well be Scottish. They are also delicious, well people up here love them. So long as you dont eat too many in one go that is !!!. I just assumed they would be readily available in all supermarkets as they are up here.


----------



## Pete H (Mar 13, 2014)

HERE TINTIN said:


> Oat cakes are a much healthier option Peye. They are very popular in Scotland, they may well be Scottish. They are also delicious, well people up here love them. So long as you dont eat too many in one go that is !!!. I just assumed they would be readily available in all supermarkets as they are up here.


I bet they are available in supermarkets but when it comes to food I am a creature of old habits, trying to chance my ways ( slowly )  give them a try next week.


----------



## Annette (Mar 13, 2014)

Pete H said:


> I bet they are available in supermarkets but when it comes to food I am a creature of old habits, trying to chance my ways ( slowly )  give them a try next week.



There's 2 types of oatcakes - the scottish type which are like biscuits, and a kind I know of as Staffordshire oatcakes (although I could be wrong on the name) which are more like a pancake/wrap - often used like a sandwich outer.


----------



## DeusXM (Mar 13, 2014)

If we're talking about Stoke then we're definitely talking about the pancake-style oatcakes rather than the Scottish biscuit-style ones.


----------



## Pete H (Mar 13, 2014)

DeusXM said:


> If we're talking about Stoke then we're definitely talking about the pancake-style oatcakes rather than the Scottish biscuit-style ones.


Those are the ones...


----------



## HERE TINTIN (Mar 13, 2014)

Ive never heard of a pancake style oatcake, is it made from oats like the Scottish ones ?. The Scottish ones are still healthier than bread, we eat them with cheese, or with soup instead of bread.


----------



## Redkite (Mar 13, 2014)

Oops!  I was intrigued...


----------



## HERE TINTIN (Mar 13, 2014)

Apparantly according to my hubby (a baker to trade) a Staffordshire oatcake is a pancake with yeast and oats, a Scottish oatcake (the real oatcake accordinng to him, a Scotsman !!!) is just oats, a bit of flour, a bit of milk is what they are made off, mmm tasty


----------



## Pine Marten (Mar 14, 2014)

I sometimes buy Nairn's oatcakes (biscuit-type) from the supermarket - they have herb-y ones as well as plain, and are lovely with cheese 

...or indeed to scoff on their own...


----------



## shirl (Mar 14, 2014)

Staffordshire Oatcakes are considered a delicacy. They are made with ground oats and yeast. They can be eaten as a breakfast with bacon and egg, melted cheese and bacon etc. they can also be eaten with sweet fillings! They originated from North Staffordshire/Stoke on Trent. My family ate them regularly and still do, delicious.

Shirl x x


----------

